# photos of lowestoft trawlers



## charlie571 (Oct 21, 2010)

Im trying to get a photo of all the boats my father skippered out of lowestoft, can anyone let me know of asite that may have these


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

charlie571 said:


> Im trying to get a photo of all the boats my father skippered out of lowestoft, can anyone let me know of asite that may have these


What trawlers was he Skipper of?


----------



## charlie571 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have his log books going back to the mid 50s, most of the boats he skippered where with hobsons, ie suffolk boats and the constance banks, david atkins is his name


----------

